# Justice has been served



## W.T.BUY (Feb 22, 2009)

Well for about a 2 to 3 weeks now rats have been eating my woodies. They have completely killed two colonies about 6 kgs worth. What they do is eat a hole im the mesh and have a feast. Well for about a week i have been setting up all different types of rat traps around my only surviving colony. Well they started to chew through that mesh two days ago. But last night one had finally got caught but it must have still been partially alvie because it fell into the woodie colony. I found it this mourning. Well all that was left of it. LOL Just a bit of back bone surronded by a ball of woodies.


----------



## miley_take (Feb 22, 2009)

Yumm! Absolutely wonderful tale. :lol:


----------



## itbites (Feb 22, 2009)

LMFAO thats karma


----------



## Danni (Feb 22, 2009)

hmmm not sure what would taste better, rats or woodies hehe


----------



## Vassallo2008 (Feb 22, 2009)

Hahaha Suck to be the rat..


----------



## Fuscus (Feb 22, 2009)

photos?


----------



## shane14 (Feb 22, 2009)

Yer wheres the photos?


----------



## seumas12345 (Feb 22, 2009)

Sweeeeeet! I feel kinda hungry now!


----------



## junglepython2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Danni said:


> hmmm not sure what would taste better, rats or woodies hehe


 
Sdaji should be able to answer that


----------



## Kirby (Feb 22, 2009)

im sure he served a last winning payback, if he ate some rat-bait before he died.


----------



## W.T.BUY (Feb 22, 2009)

Kirby said:


> im sure he served a last winning payback, if he ate some rat-bait before he died.



nah no rat bait round here lucky im just using traps. will get some pics tomorrow lol


----------



## Nethair (Feb 22, 2009)

Yummy!


----------



## Emmalicious (Feb 24, 2009)

That sucks, I didn't know rats ate woodies LOL! atleast the rats would be full! =-)


----------



## Sdaji (Feb 24, 2009)

Danni said:


> hmmm not sure what would taste better, rats or woodies hehe



I was just directed to this thread. Rats are delicious, Woodies taste terrible...unless you 'fillet' them, in which case they're arguably even better than rat.

I've been feeding Woodies to pet/feeder rats for a couple of years now, they love them! I've given a few whole animals to the 'roach colonies too, and they love them even more  I have some old photographs from 2007 of my rats eating woodies  Very cute


----------



## W.T.BUY (Feb 24, 2009)

Sdaji said:


> I was just directed to this thread. Rats are delicious, Woodies taste terrible...unless you 'fillet' them, in which case they're arguably even better than rat.
> 
> I've been feeding Woodies to pet/feeder rats for a couple of years now, they love them! I've given a few whole animals to the 'roach colonies too, and they love them even more  I have some old photographs from 2007 of my rats eating woodies  *Very cute*



dude u are messed up. LOL


----------



## Danni (Feb 24, 2009)

hmmm yum <dribbles>
ya know i think you should write a recipe book 

how about rat whiskers and woodie soup
or...
stuffed rat on a bed of mash woodie

hehe


----------



## Danni (Feb 24, 2009)

or... crumbed rats brain with a juicy but sticky woodie glaze


----------



## caustichumor (Feb 24, 2009)

Piranha's of the pantry......


----------



## Sdaji (Feb 24, 2009)

Woodies are too much work to process properly, and there's no point; crickets, mealworms, earwigs and most other insects, as well as spiders and countless other invertebrates are delicious with much less effort.


----------



## caustichumor (Feb 24, 2009)

It's funny how some people wouldn't bat an eyelash to eat most invertabrates that come from the sea... yet baulk at cocroaches and worms, (However, I know how I like my bugs "From Moreton Bay and boiled":lol


----------



## under_dog (Feb 25, 2009)

um:shock:... yummy?:|
sounds nice


----------



## Sdaji (Feb 27, 2009)

caustichumor said:


> It's funny how some people wouldn't bat an eyelash to eat most invertabrates that come from the sea... yet baulk at cocroaches and worms, (However, I know how I like my bugs "From Moreton Bay and boiled":lol



That has always amazed me. If it comes from salt water it doesn't matter what family it belongs to or how squishy it is, how bulgey its eyes are or what colour its blood is, it's yummy. If it's not one of about five different species of animals and it comes from above the water, it doesn't matter what it is, how yummy and nutritious it is, it's clearly inedible! So strange. Have these people ever actually looked at a squid? :lol: Do they actually realise what scallops are? :lol: Abalone sells for about a zillion dollars per kg, but a Garden Snail? You'd need to be paid a million dollars to eat just one!


----------



## TWENTY B (Feb 27, 2009)

pics or it didn't happen


----------



## Renagade (Feb 27, 2009)

do you think your neighbours have wondered where the plauge numbersof roaches have come from? I bet they are everywhere.


----------



## Sdaji (Feb 27, 2009)

TWENTY B said:


> pics or it didn't happen



If that was in reference to me, pictures have been posted of me eating all sorts of things including rats, and plenty of people have seen it happen. Sometimes I even manage to convince others to join in. Some of the older members might remember my egg and orange milkshake misadventure thread!


----------



## No-two (Feb 27, 2009)

Sdaji will eat anything... Heres a picture of some ice cream he had here a while ago. 






It contained: Ice cream, vinigar, meal worms, raw egg and cracked pepper.


----------



## pinkmus (Feb 27, 2009)

:shock::shock::shock::shock: Omg!! Well iv eaten ants for bets but Sdaji :shock::shock: Is that egg yolk in the middle of the icecream?


----------



## caustichumor (Feb 27, 2009)

pinkmus said:


> :shock::shock::shock::shock: Omg!! Well iv eaten ants for bets but Sdaji :shock::shock: Is that egg yolk in the middle of the icecream?



Yes the egg yolk is the strange part, never mind the pepper and mealworms.....:lol:


----------



## Sdaji (Feb 27, 2009)

About a year ago the whole sequence of preparation and me eating that dish was posted on APS. Other than the vinegar I expected it to be quite yummy. I was actually quite surprised, the vinegar was only subtle and actually made it quite an enjoyable dessert.

Nothing weird about raw eggs. I've had raw eggs for breakfast most mornings over the last five years or so.


----------



## Sdaji (Feb 27, 2009)

pinkmus said:


> :shock::shock::shock::shock: Omg!! Well iv eaten ants for bets but Sdaji :shock::shock: Is that egg yolk in the middle of the icecream?



Little black ants don't taste good, but when they invade the kitchen, you're hungry, they're already on what you wanted to eat and you don't have anything better handy, they get eaten out of apathy. The green ants up north are yummy! Just make sure you chew them before they sting your tongue too much!


----------



## pinkmus (Feb 27, 2009)

I actually accidentally ate some ants (overseas) that lived on our lemon tree...they tasted very sweet i guess they were covered in sap or somehing...


----------



## TWENTY B (Feb 28, 2009)

Sdaji said:


> If that was in reference to me, pictures have been posted of me eating all sorts of things including rats, and plenty of people have seen it happen. Sometimes I even manage to convince others to join in. Some of the older members might remember my egg and orange milkshake misadventure thread!


Actually i was looking forward to pile of wodies on a rapidly dissapearing rat, 
but your icecream was just as good,


----------



## Sdaji (Mar 1, 2009)

TWENTY B said:


> Actually i was looking forward to pile of wodies on a rapidly dissapearing rat,
> but your icecream was just as good,



Oh.

I've seen them strip a cat (road-killed) down to bones in less than an hour.


----------

